# First Gear is Slow



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

Maybe it's my technique but when moving off from stationary in 1st gear, it's really slow even though I rev to >3k RPM and all other cars are moving past me. But when I hit 2nd, that's when it hauls a$$.

Is this just me? Is the purpose of first gear a question of launching correctly? :dunno: 

Interestingly, when I had a 330Ix loaner with step, I used it in manual mode and it starts off on 2nd.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

Chendol said:


> Maybe it's my technique but when moving off from stationary in 1st gear, it's really slow even though I rev to >3k RPM and all other cars are moving past me. But when I hit 2nd, that's when it hauls a$$.
> 
> Is this just me? Is the purpose of first gear a question of launching correctly? :dunno:
> 
> Interestingly, when I had a 330Ix loaner with step, I used it in manual mode and it starts off on 2nd.


Any reason you rev it to 3K only? Just redline this sucker in the first 2 gears. You won't complain about it being slow. I usually never shift 330i below 5K in first gear.
Steps start in 2nd even in sport mode. In manual mode you start in whatever gear you (manually) select :dunno:


----------



## Will_325i (Jan 27, 2004)

Wallenrod said:


> Steps start in 2nd even in sport mode. In manual mode you start in whatever gear you (manually) select :dunno:


What? :dunno:


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

Will_325i said:


> What? :dunno:


With steptronic:

D - starts in 2nd gear
S - starts in 2nd gear
M - well, as the name suggests you can pick which gear you start with, 1st (M1), 2nd (M2) etc

What's the confusion? :dunno:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Wallenrod said:


> With steptronic:
> 
> D - starts in 2nd gear
> S - starts in 2nd gear
> ...


SD always starts in 1st. D also starts starts in first if you drive it enthusiastically as a result of the adaptive nature of the steptronic software. M goes to 2nd when coming to a stop, and has to be manually dropped into 1st to start in 1st.


----------



## Wallenrod (Nov 25, 2003)

alee said:


> SD always starts in 1st. D also starts starts in first if you drive it enthusiastically as a result of the adaptive nature of the steptronic software. M goes to 2nd when coming to a stop, and has to be manually dropped into 1st to start in 1st.


That's interesting. From what I've read I thought 2nd was default for D and ALL Steps I've driven always start in 2nd. I guess noone has ever driven them enthusiastically.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Wallenrod said:


> That's interesting. From what I've read I thought 2nd was default for D and ALL Steps I've driven always start in 2nd. I guess noone has ever driven them enthusiastically.


The software doesn't take very long to adjust... on loaners I've had, a few trips to the redline and the car behaves very differently.

Other interesting things... SD tends to prefer staying in gear as long as possible, even when lifting off the gas, where as D mode tends to upshift as early as possible. So hammering the car into a tight corner, easing off the gas and coming back onto it again, you never leave the gear. SD is more sensitive to gas input and will downshift more eagerly as well. Pushing the accelerator pedal all the way down engaging kickdown will always select the lowest possible gear for the conditions.

For an automatic, it is quite good.


----------



## Chendol (Jul 15, 2003)

Wallenrod said:


> Any reason you rev it to 3K only? Just redline this sucker in the first 2 gears. You won't complain about it being slow. I usually never shift 330i below 5K in first gear.
> Steps start in 2nd even in sport mode. In manual mode you start in whatever gear you (manually) select :dunno:


I've hit 5-6k RPM on 1st gear but it'll just keep up with other cars. Only when I shift to 2nd, and hit 5-6k does it really pull.

It seems like 1st gear is just good from getting the car moving and shifting to 2nd sooner rather than waiting until > 6k RPM is quicker.

Has anyone tried starting from 2nd in a manual?


----------



## mkh (Mar 24, 2003)

I normally shift at around 4k on 1st gear, and most of the time, I'm ahead of the traffic already. If I shift at redline or over 6k, I think very few cars can get even close to me. I'm just afraid of getting a ticket if I do this too often at a traffic light.

Starting with 2nd will make you even slower because of the weak low end torque of the 330i's engine. You'll find that you are still at 20 mph when everybody else is at 30 or 40.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Chendol said:


> I've hit 5-6k RPM on 1st gear but it'll just keep up with other cars. Only when I shift to 2nd, and hit 5-6k does it really pull.
> 
> It seems like 1st gear is just good from getting the car moving and shifting to 2nd sooner rather than waiting until > 6k RPM is quicker.
> 
> Has anyone tried starting from 2nd in a manual?


The other cars are drag racing you and you didn't notice.
In everyday driving, if I shif from 1 to 2 at 5-6K, I'm ahead of every body.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Chendol said:


> Has anyone tried starting from 2nd in a manual?


I don't believe this would work- isn't that the (small) advantage of the torque converter in certain situations?


----------



## wag-zhp (Apr 8, 2004)

Chendol said:


> Maybe it's my technique but when moving off from stationary in 1st gear, it's really slow even though I rev to >3k RPM and all other cars are moving past me. But when I hit 2nd, that's when it hauls a$$.
> 
> Is this just me? Is the purpose of first gear a question of launching correctly? :dunno:
> 
> Interestingly, when I had a 330Ix loaner with step, I used it in manual mode and it starts off on 2nd.


Driving a manual transmission car well can be considered an art form. If someone is an proficeint driver and shifts well (doesn't miss shifts) and is not pushing their car hard, most automatic cars with similar power will out accelerate them off the line. That's just part of the magic that the automatic transmission and the torque converter provide. However, if the driver of the manual is ready to "race" and is willing to drive the car like it has to be driven to wring out it's full potential (many would interpret that as abusing the car, but in reality the car is built to take it) the manual car has a distinct advantage.

The real trick here is that you have to rev the rpms up to about 3k, before you ever start to let the clutch out. Once the tires stop spinning keep your foot in the throttle until redline, and then shift to 2nd. Repeat this style of shifting until you are going as fast as you like, have won the speed contest, or have been pulled over by the police.

This style of driving is how the magazines and everyone else extracts the 0 - 60 mph times
that make our cars look so impressive.

The street start, or 5 - 60 mph, times are what you can expect to get if you take off from the line under normal driving conditions. The street start is where you take of by slowly engaging the clutch with moderate rpms. This is also how almost all of us drive most of the time. Using the street start will give you better gas milage, longer tire life, and much less attention from the law enforcment officers and more conservative drivers that we share the road with.

If the road ahead is clear, there are no police around, and the person in the car next to you wants to play, the only way you stand a chance is to rev er up and do the drag race style lauch. Note, you have press the dsc button briefly to disable it. This will allow wheel spin, which is neccessary and normal. That's how you get a manual rolling in a hurry. Yes, it make a lot of noise, and draws a lot of attention, but if don't like getting beaten off the line, that's how you have to do it!


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Wallenrod said:


> Any reason you rev it to 3K only? Just redline this sucker in the first 2 gears. You won't complain about it being slow. I usually never shift 330i below 5K in first gear.
> Steps start in 2nd even in sport mode. In manual mode you start in whatever gear you (manually) select :dunno:


*"Steps start in 2nd even in sport mode."*

That statement is perhaps true only for brand new cars. Due to the adaptive nature of the Steptronic, my car not only shifts from 1st gear in Sport mode, but also in normal Drive mode!

BTW, the car IS slow in 1st up to 3K RPM. But just do what "Wallenrod" does, and I do - when you are firing, you just redline the first two gears, and I'm sure you would have achieved your objective!


----------



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

If I drop the clutch at 3 grand on my car it will stall out    
Oh yeah thats because my car only has 138 horsepower


----------



## ctbmw (Aug 30, 2003)

I really doubt it will "stall out" at 3 grand, might not be all that smooth though!
If I'm in a hurry I usually rev a bit higher-fun doesn't start until 4 grand.
If you wanted a car that was quick off the line you should've test driven before you bought. Maybe a 6 cylinder-or another manufacturer?
I enjoy my little 4 cyl. 318I-I love the sound of the engine!
I do most of my "fun" driving on curvy roads, and the car seems fine. Handles like a dream, and shifting once in awhile for conditions doesn't seem a big deal (hills).
Handles at 80MPH on highway better than most do at 50! My Miata felt like it would fly off the highway above 80-BMW feels SOOO nice at speed. Good gas mileage is a plus as I work out of my car all week.
Just my thoughts.
Mel-318I


----------



## 318-Bmw (Jan 15, 2004)

You made that sound like i HATE my car :tsk: . Dude I'm OBSESSED with my car and I'm more than satisfied with it. I was just saying it would be nice to have low end torque to spin em good!


----------



## georgy130770 (Mar 31, 2004)

Chendol said:


> Maybe it's my technique but when moving off from stationary in 1st gear, it's really slow even though I rev to >3k RPM and all other cars are moving past me. But when I hit 2nd, that's when it hauls a$$.
> 
> Is this just me? Is the purpose of first gear a question of launching correctly? :dunno:
> 
> Interestingly, when I had a 330Ix loaner with step, I used it in manual mode and it starts off on 2nd.


Yep - that's why I think the best choice for a manual 3 series is the 325i. The 330 just rockets thru that gear too fast. Might I suggest half clutching first - ie, just use it to get going, then shift to second. I did it on my first car which had the same problem.

G


----------

